# Looking for 18 in wheel options.



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking for 18in wheel options. I'm looking for wheels like these in this picture. 
Any and all help appreciated. I plan on lowering the car too. 

Thanks


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Carid.com is a good option to search for rims

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Those look the closest to what you posted that I can find, so far, ill keep looking though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah. And I like those. I'm fine looking. Lol. One and done. 



Chevy_Country said:


> Those look the closest to what you posted that I can find, so far, ill keep looking though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

These are more my style, but I think I'm gonna just have my stocks powder coated








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

No black wheels for this car. 










Chevy_Country said:


> These are more my style, but I think I'm gonna just have my stocks powder coated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The wheels in your image are of the TSW Snetterton which either originally came in a 5x105 (but no longer is available) or the owner had custom adapters.

And I'm guessing you like the mesh look? Don't know if your aiming for a polished lip or ok with a full face mesh but I'll throw out some options for you.

18x8 +40
Ruff Racing R355









18x8 +38
NEOZ NZ5015









*This is an aggressive wheel size*
18x9 +35
Axe EX10









18x8.5 +38
ASA GT1









18x8 +40
Borbet CW4









18x8.5 +40
Borbet CW2


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok so just got back from Americas tire and they can get these wheels no problem. 140 a wheel not to bad I guess. Now to figure out what tires to wrap it in. Thoughts. 

Not trying to to break the bank in tires so something about 100-125 a tire. 
I alreay pay out the behind on the Vette on tires. Lol 



Chevy_Country said:


> Those look the closest to what you posted that I can find, so far, ill keep looking though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Ptroxx said:


> Ok so just got back from Americas tire and they can get these wheels no problem. 140 a wheel not to bad I guess. Now to figure out what tires to wrap it in. Thoughts.
> 
> Not trying to to break the bank in tires so something about 100-125 a tire.
> I alreay pay out the behind on the Vette on tires. Lol


I like my michelns and coopers, but a lot of guys say go for perellis, maybe price them out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Think im going this route.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Ptroxx said:


> View attachment 226930
> 
> Think im going this route.


I know a lot of people who love their BF's that's a good price 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

